# Registering a boat and trailer without a title...



## SVOMike86 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, so my wifes grandfather bought my Polar Kraft new in 75-76. He gave it to her dad, and he gave it to me. I'm going to need to register it soon, but her dad lost the title years ago. Not sure if its the same procedure for every state, but does anyone know how I can register both the boat and trailer without a title in Virginia?


----------



## perchin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok....so I'm from michigan, so don't know if this will help but in the great state of michigan you can register a boat with just a bill of sale. As for the trailer in michigan, all you have to do is get a weight slip for the trailer in order to register it. Hope this helps, and hope your state is the same.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Hopefully VA works the same way...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sure there is a procedure for dealing with a lost title. At least it's in the family.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 19, 2010)

best bet is to go ahead and get a notorized bill of sale for the boat. Does the trailer already have serial numbers stamped on it?

go to your tag office and ask them what all you need. every state is different


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mike, go to the Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries to get the info on how to register the boat. As far as the trailer, you can try to go to the DMV with the bill of sale to register it, but I'm not sure. If you do any work to the trailer you can register it as a homemade trailer with a little more ease. Good luck, you shouldn't have too much trouble.


----------



## Workdawg (Mar 19, 2010)

Go to DMV and request a duplicate title for the trailer, you may be able to get a title that way and then transfer the title over. You will have to check with game and inland fisheries on the boat.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 20, 2010)

Dont know about the trailer but the boat in NY all you need is the ##'s from the plate somewhere on the boat, trace with a pencil and they give you a reg.they just double check if nobody has them registered.( the numbers)


----------

